# Hunter Harrison Dead at Age 73



## Carolina Special (Dec 16, 2017)

Harrison has now died, according to CNBC and WSJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## pennyk (Dec 16, 2017)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/csx-ceo-hunter-harrison-has-died-1513453754


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 16, 2017)

I am so sorry. He was a great friend to himself.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 17, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I am so sorry. He was a great friend to himself.


Compared to comments I've read elsewhere, this one is saintly.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok ok.

Ding dong the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch! Ding dong the wicked witch is dead!

I sang that about a teacher once. I was suspended.


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't agree with how he ran CSX or railroads before CSX. However, it sucks he died at a time family is suppose to be together. I hope his family is doing okay in this tough period of time.


----------



## jis (Dec 18, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> Ding dong the witch is dead! Which old witch? The wicked witch! Ding dong the wicked witch is dead!
> 
> I sang that about a teacher once. I was suspended.


We sang that when Carly Fiorina was booted out of HP.




But unfortunately what needed to be booted was the entire incompetent Board.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm sorry for any offense, but all I can say is, I'm sorry for his family, but not for Harrison himself. I just don't understand how, up till the end of his life, he could treat his own employees like robots. The train crews can't take naps thanks to him, conductors can't use handbrake poles and have to climb onto the cars to apply handbrakes thanks to him, and even worse, if not worst of all, he transferred all the dispatchers from their homes and families all the way to Jax, and then, they ended up living in their cars! And not only that, he treated the customers like scum, too!


----------

